# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  50 yr old Male wanting to start Deca 200 Sust 250 Turinabol

## LDLG22

50 yr old Male wanting to start Deca 200 Sust 250 Turinabol 
50 5.10, 205, 15% Body Fat

50 5.10, 205, 15% Body Fat

Was recommended:
20 MG of Turinabol daily
1 cc of Deca 200 EOD
1 cc of Sust 250 EOD together
Anastrozole 1mg tabs once a week

Upon further reading there seems to be mixed opinions
would like to read others experience and knowledge.
This will be my first cycle ever.
I am very athletic have years of training experience
and I work in the moving industry.

----------


## bloodchoke

Hey man. 
What's your goal, exactly? Example: are you looking to put on some lean mass or increase your lifts? You're always going to have secondary benefits, as well, but I think it's a good idea to plan your cycle with a single goal. Over in the Anabolic Q&A forum, there are stickie threads at the top; I recommend reading them all at least twice and start with this one (certainly the most shared link on this forum):

http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-s...rst-cycle.html

I seriously doubt that you're going to get any other feedback other than to follow the advice in that thread to a T. Your Sust, Deca , and Anastrozol doses are SUPER high. Your pic suggests that you are no stranger to activity; I urge you read stickie threads in the Anabolic Q&A AND the Diet & Nutrition forums. Are you on TRT? If not, get familiar with PCT protocols and ancillary drugs to accompany the compounds you're using. 

Testosterone only, first; stacking later.
Best of luck!

----------


## fxrjuiceman

I wouldn't touch those pills if I were you .. Looks to me like you only have enouph Deca and test for a 5 week cycle. Definetly have an AI ready

----------


## vdiesel

Would letrozole be a good AI during cycle than run a pct after cycle ?

----------

